
Apple ‘On Schedule’ to Terminate Music Downloads by 2019 - saganus
https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2017/12/06/apple-terminate-music-downloads/
======
grawprog
Good. I pay for lots of music but I'll never buy music from the apple store.
Personally I prefer bandcamp or preferably directly from an artists website. I
see no reason to give apple a cut of money for a song that's locked into
itunes....I may be wrong about this but I've heard stories of people being
unable to get music from their macs or iphones onto other devices....these
peoples computer skills are usually questionable at best and I can't say I've
really looked too much into it but....

~~~
rubyfan
I thought Apple moved to MP3 downloads long ago and you can keep you music
collection downloaded in iTunes and import and export easily.

~~~
grawprog
Well that's good if they have. I still see .m4a files sometimes. Like I said I
really don't know and am only going by questionable second hand sources. The
fact still remains that i'd prefer to not give apple a cut of the money if
given the choice.

